

The richest man in Vegas has declared war on Internet gamblers - jsm386
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/20/5822286/internet-gambling-sheldon-adelson

======
bediger4000
Whoa! The Richest man in Vegas is apparently originally from Innsmouth or
Dunwich or maybe attended the Church of Starry Wisdom in his youth in
Providence. Seriously, that dude looks like one of HP Lovecraft's human/Old
One hybrids.

The confused, "but terrorism!" nature of Richest Man's objection to internet
gambling only seems to cement his hybrid ancestry.

